# Tummy-Warming Taco Soup



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

1 lb. ground beef, cooked
1 can corn
1 can pinto beans
1 can ranch style beans
1 can rotel tomatoes
1 or 2 cans stewed tomatoes
1 can water
1 pkg dry ranch dressing mix
1 pkg dry taco seasoning mix

1 bag tortilla chips
1 bag shredded cheese

Mix first 9 ingredients together, and serve over chips topped with cheese.

An easy one dish meal, and also a crowd-pleaser at pot lucks...crock pot works well, too.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Your taco soup recipe is almost the same as mine, easy to prepare and delicious!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The wife makes this a couple of times per year. This is a really good soup !


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

You can also make this with ground turkey, my wife loves it for a "fix & freeze" batch.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

It was a killer thanks for sharing


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I've got to try this one.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*taco soup from 2006*

searched this up from 2006,,,,,,,I made the same soup the other day but added *hominy *also.....with a big ole pan of mexican cornbread,,,,HIT the spot for sure.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

My mother has been making this recipe minus the ranch dressing mix...I will definately try that next batch i make.

Im gonna chalk this one up to drunk eating but last thanksgiving I came home after a long night and all the grated cheese was gone so i threw some cream cheese in there and heated it up and now my family is hooked on it. It thickens the broth up, adds a creamyness to it, and IMO makes it even better! Proabably not healthier but oh well!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I had that before and it was really good. thanks for posting


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

This is still 1 of our "go to" recipes around my house. Thought I'd bump back to the top in case someone hasn't tried it yet. For our family this makes enough to last 2 days (or more)...HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Great at the deer lease too and easy to double/triple for larger crowds.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Good stuff*



BlueWaveCapt said:


> This is still 1 of our "go to" recipes around my house. Thought I'd bump back to the top in case someone hasn't tried it yet. For our family this makes enough to last 2 days (or more)...HIGHLY recommended.


 One our favorites TOO.We add a can of HOMINY and sometimes serve with fritos and cilantro.TRY IT YOU'L like it CVA34


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

And this will be todays meal. Maybe add a little to it.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

It's also good with left over brisket or fajita chicken breasts! I add Ortega chilis.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Same recipe as mine but I add a can of sliced olives. Yum!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

same as ours, we add velveeta and half and half at the end. Good Stuff!!!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

One of the best, most easy to make recipes on this forum! I fix it at the lease and at the house and EVERYONE loves it. Takes minutes. THANKS!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Given the cold weather today I think I'm going to bring this to the top and make it for dinner tonight. It's SO good and SO easy!!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

bump this back to the top its that time of weather 

i like serving it over fritos with sour cream and cheese and some onions


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

had this the other night, good stuff, went fast.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Great Stuff. I use ground venison. I try to get roughly 2-3 deer a year and we hardly use store bought meat for anything. If you eat at my house your either eating deer or fish. Save me alot of money on groceries.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I am not to swift when it comes to cooking. Since wife got unable to cook I have been trying simple things. Tried your Taco soup recipt this week and it was great. Thanks


----------

